# Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich!



## Blackstacker (13. März 2012)

Die kommenden Grafikkarten Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 sind bereits im Preisvergleich zu finden und darunter sind auch schon OC versionen 
Es gibt derzeit aber noch keine Anbieter für diese Grafikkarten was sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern wird.

quelle : Google 

hoffentlich sind die Karten auch bald verfügbar und auch zu einem guten P/L verhältnis .


----------



## onliner (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Da hat sich das warten für mich gelohnt. Wenn P/L hier wirklich passen sollte, werde ich sicher bald mein betagtes System aufrüsten.

Übrigends info zu den Usernews:
CeBIT: Weitere Radeon HD-7870- und 7850-Grafikkarten der Partner - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Dazu schon ein Vorabtest auch von HT4U 
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2012/amd_radeon_hd_7870_pitcairn_xt_im_test/treiber_fw.png
Testbericht


----------



## Hugo78 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Gelistet aber immernoch nicht verfügbar und preislich ist aktuell der Stand bei:

ab 400€ für die 7870 
- News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

ab 275€ für die 7850
- News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Vor über einer Woche vorgestellt und immer noch nicht verfügbar 400€ würde ich sicher nicht für eine 7870 ausgeben, da bekommt man ja schon fast eine 7950 mit Custom-Design... ich denke der Preis wird sich eher zwischen 300-350€ bewegen.

Gruß


----------



## soul4ever (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

400€ für 7870 is schon n kracher^^




facehugger schrieb:


> Vor über einer Woche vorgestellt und immer noch nicht verfügbar
> 
> Gruß


 


War genauso angekündigt, daher keine Überraschung voll legitim. Ist mir doch lieber, vorher ein Test um die Zeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



soul4ever schrieb:


> War genauso angekündigt, daher keine Überraschung voll legitim. Ist mir doch lieber, vorher ein Test um die Zeit zu überbrücken.


Tests zu den Karten gibt es doch schon lange:


Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 - ComputerBase
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und 7850
langsam wird es mal Zeit..., genauso für Kepler

Gruß


----------



## Borg12 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

moin

400 teuronen sind mir für die 7870 aber eindeitig zu viel, hab noch ne 460gtx  im rechner und wolte  mir ne neu kaufen.
ma schauen wie teuer die von nvidia werde n die neuen. meine schmerzgrenze liegt bei 300 teueronen.

grüße

borg


----------



## onliner (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



Borg12 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 400 teuronen sind mir für die 7870 aber eindeitig zu viel, hab noch ne 460gtx  im rechner und wolte  mir ne neu kaufen.
> ma schauen wie teuer die von nvidia werde n die neuen. meine schmerzgrenze liegt bei 300 teueronen.
> ...


 Das ist sicher nur der UVP und wird sicher noch runtergehen nach der Cebit.


----------



## soul4ever (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



facehugger schrieb:


> Tests zu den Karten gibt es doch schon lange:
> 
> 
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 - ComputerBase
> ...


 aja, deshalb schreibe ich ja, dass alles so angekündigt war. Test und Verfügbarkeit erst in der 2. März Hälfte.


Ich denke an nen Preis von 350€ für die 7870-


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Mal abwarten wo wir da landen - 400€ sind aber ein absoluter Mondpreis für ne 7870... für den Preis kann man ja schon ne weit schnellere 7950 haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Das sind halt wieder die Vorverkaufs-Fantasiepreise. 400€ - dafür gibts ne anständige 7950. Niemals werden die 7800er dafür verkauft


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 400€ - dafür gibts ne anständige 7950. Niemals werden die 7800er dafür verkauft


Doch, bei Ebay Wenn die 7870 mit leisem Customdesign bei etwa 300€ angekommen ist, wird sie langsam interessant...

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



facehugger schrieb:


> Doch, bei Ebay Wenn die 7870 mit leisem Customdesign bei etwa 300€ angekommen ist, wird sie langsam interessant...
> 
> Gruß


 
Bei eBay werden wahrscheinlich auch 7870er Karten für 500€ gebraucht verkauft - einfach weil jeden Morgen wieder ein Dummer (oder in dem Falle zwei sich überbietende Dumme) aufstehen.


----------



## XXTREME (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

HD7870 = 280€, HD7850 = 220€ .... spätestens im MAI .


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



onliner schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nur der UVP und wird sicher noch runtergehen nach der Cebit.


 Was hat das mit der Cebit zu tun!?
AMD war noch nicht mal auf der CEbit.
Cebit ist auch schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Horilein (13. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Ne leise 7850 für 200 €,keinen cent mehr.<-Punkt..!!!111elfeins11


----------



## Vortox (14. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Das ist doch nur ein Händler und wie gesagt kriegt man für 400€ ne 7950, also wird die 7870 zwischen 300-350€ kosten.

Ich hoffe ja auf 300€, weil ich endlich eine neue Grafikkarte will


----------



## Horilein (14. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Ich ja auch,und heuer steht auch nada im Preisvergleich....


----------



## facehugger (14. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



Horilein schrieb:


> Ich ja auch,und heuer steht auch nada im Preisvergleich....


Ja, die halten uns ganz schön hin

Gruß


----------



## XXTREME (16. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



Vortox schrieb:


> .... weil ich endlich eine neue Grafikkarte will


 
Hahaha das kann ich mir bei dir vorstellen 2xHD3850 . Selbst 320€ sind für die HD7870 zu teuer. Eins ist mal sicher, wenn die Mondpreise der GCN Karten annähernd so bleiben wie sie jetzt sind wird AMD mit nichten viele von den Karten absetzen. Da überlegt man sich als Konsument doch gleich drei mal ob man wirklich was neues braucht/will .

Stellt sich zuletzt noch die Frage ob es klug ist die Karten künstlich so teuer zu machen und ob das nicht evtl. der Marktposition schadet . Ich zumindest mache diese Preistreiberei nicht mit und lehne mich ganz entspannt zurück und warte auf die Dinge die da kommen.
Zum Glück gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen die nicht unbedingt aufrüsten müssen aber diejenigen die noch mit alter Hardware wie z.B. einer HD3000-4000 oder Geforce 8000-GTX280 unterwegs sind, die können einem nur leid tun .


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Hast du in den letzten tagen und Wochen mal mit bei den News aufgepasst? Diese Preispolitik kommt zu Stande weil die ausbeute bei 28nm Chips nicht so gut ist und nicht weil sich irgend eine Firma bereichern will! Und da wird auch Keppler oder sonst eine Karte nicht wirklich was verändern, denn NV haben ja auch schon angekündigt das dieses Jahr mit keinen großen Preisnachlässen zu rechnen ist!


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Ich denke in diesem Marktsegment werden sich die Preise viel schneller runterregeln als im Highend-Bereich. Da gibt es in Form der letzten Generation einfach zu viel günstige Konkurrenz als dass sich die neuen Karten zu diesen Preisen richtig gut verkaufen würden.


----------



## micsterni14 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

das wird auch meine grafikkarte. wenn die preise runter sind und leise designs zu haben sein werden. eine gebrauchte von ebay!

wollt erst wegen P/L eine gtx 560ti 448, da nahe an der gtx570er, aber dann fielen die preise für die 570er, also wollt ich so eine, nun gibts die 7870 auf gtx570 niveau mit fortschrittlicheren 28nm und sehr wenig stromverbrauch!

wollte eigentlich auf jeden fall bei nvidia bleiben, aber wenn ich mir die "gerüchte"-preise bei kepler ansehe
schade um physx...


----------



## ULKi22 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*

Die Preise von allen neuen Karten sind ja wirklich lächerlich. Von der 77X0 bis zur 79X0 Will garnicht wissen was die 7990 dann kosten wird, wahrscheinlich 1000€ im Referenzdesign und 1200€ mit Custom-Kühler.
Aber natürlich gibt es auch genug "Enthusiasten" die auch das für eine Virtuelle Genitalverlängerung blechen würden.
Ist ja so wie bei der 5000er Serie, bald wird man die Dinger hinterhergeschmissen kriegen.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2012)

*AW: Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 bereits im Preisvergleich ! !*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Zum Glück gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen die nicht unbedingt aufrüsten müssen aber diejenigen die noch mit alter Hardware wie z.B. einer HD3000-4000 oder Geforce 8000-GTX280 unterwegs sind, die können einem nur leid tun .



Jup,aber ne HD 4890 wird es auch noch nen paar tage machen


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

Habe bei Geizhals eine Hd 7870 gefunden: VTX3D Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (VX7870 2GBD5-2DH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
für 375 Euro.

allerdings kenne ich den Vendor nicht.

Mal gucken wann die anderen nachziehen.


----------



## micsterni14 (17. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe bei Geizhals eine Hd 7870 gefunden: VTX3D Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (VX7870 2GBD5-2DH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> für 375 Euro.
> 
> allerdings kenne ich den Vendor nicht.
> ...



375 euro...lächlerlich!!

ich seh es vollkommen ein das ein gaming pc ein teures hobby ist, das mir viele tage unbeschwert spaß beschert. aber so viel kohle..., ich mein , ich krieg auch nicht mehr kohle vom chef und dabei wird alles teurer usw...einfach weltfremd sowas!


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Ich finde den PReis auch noch zu hoch. Aber wird sich sicherlich irgendwann bei 300 Euro einpendeln.


----------



## Sauerland (18. März 2012)

Das mag ja sein, aber 300,-€ für eine 7870 finde ich immer noch als viel zu hoch gegriffen.

Schauen wir uns mal das Preisgefüge bei den Vorgängern an, dann sagt dies einiges aus.

Eine 6870 kann ich heute ab 145,-€ bekommen. Klar ist die nicht so schnell wie die neue, aber die spielt eben in der selben vergleichbaren Preisliga, wie die 7870 zur 7970.

Die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre haben ja immer wieder gezeigt, dass die Leute welche zu den "unbedingt will haben" gehören, immer die gekniffenen waren, weil die Preise nach dem ersten Ran dann unverschämt nachgegeben haben. 

Hier bestätigte sich immer wieder, wer etwas warten kann, kann sehr viel sparen.

Bei Preisen um die 200,- bis 250,-€ erscheint mir das ganze dann schon realistischer.

Selbst wenn "ich" noch nicht einmal bereit bin, mehr als 150,-€ für eine Graka auszugeben.

Mal schauen was es in absehbarer Zeit für den Preis denn so geben wird.


Gruß


----------



## Horilein (19. März 2012)

Jetzt sind beide Karten auch in Deutschland gelistet:
HD 7850 für ca. 240€
HD 7870 für ca. 345€

ich weiß aber nicht wo die fast 100€ differenz herkommen und warum die 7870 fast so teuer ist wie die 7950 (ca390€).
Beide Karten je 40€ günstiger, dann wird ein Schuh draus.
Bleiben die Preise so wirds was anderes,aber ein guter Spieler kann ja warten


----------



## hendrosch (19. März 2012)

Naja wieso günstiger wenn die Konkurrenz das auch nicht ist wenn du bedenkst das eine 
GTX 570 bei geringerer Leistung und höherem Stromverbrauch das gleich oder sogar mehr kostet. Wieso sollte AMD mit der ohnehin schlechten Ausbeute den Preisen den Kampf ansagen ???


----------

